#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Ритрит с Гарченом Ринпоче 30 октября - 6 ноября 2009 г.

## sherab

Стали известны даты приезда Его Святейшества Гарчена Ринпоче в Москву в этом году. Его визит пройдет с 30 октября по 6 ноября 2009 года. Подробности будем сообщать по мере поступления информации.

----------

GROM (16.03.2009), Konchog Sherab (02.06.2009), Naldjorpa (06.09.2009), К. Дордже (02.04.2009), Руслана (16.03.2009)

----------


## sherab

http://www.drikung.ru

----------


## sherab

*Более точная информация по прилету:*

Прилет Ринпоче 31 октября 09.30 Moscow SVO

Улетает 6 ноября with QR 867, dep. from Moskau in the night 00.50, arrival 05.45 in Doha.

Планируем 31-го вечером лекцию в Москве, а с 1 по 5-е семинар за городом.

----------

GROM (01.05.2009), Vadikson (29.04.2009), К. Дордже (29.04.2009)

----------


## sherab

Тут можно посмотреть небольшое превью фильма о Гарчене Ринпоче:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcUqhifbD3o

----------

GROM (01.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Вы случайно не в курсе, он на Украину приедет в этом году?

----------


## sherab

В этом году на Украину не планируется, на сколько я знаю!

----------


## sherab

Расписание Гарчена Ринпоче на этот год, правда на немецком).

Vorläufiger Reiseplan von S.E. Garchen Rinpoche  - Sommer/Herbst 2009

August
13./14. 8.          Lerab Ling, Frankreich
20.8.                 Girona, Spanien
24.8.                 Wien, Österreich und Ungarn
31.8.                 Weiterreise nach München


September
4.-29.9.             München (detailliertes Programm - siehe Monatsvorschau September)

Oktober
30.9.-10.10.       privates Retreat von S.E. Garchen Rinpoche
11.10.                Mongolei
31.10.                Moskau, Russland

November
6.11.                  Nepal
12.11.                Rückreise in die USA 

*http://www.garchen.de*

----------

Khonchok Helek (27.05.2009)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Стали известны даты приезда Его Святейшества Гарчена Ринпоче в Москву
в этом году. Его визит пройдет с 30 октября по 6 ноября 2009 года.
1-5 ноября  2009 года в Кунпэнлинге

----------


## sherab

По поводу Кумпенлинга, решение еще не прнято, к концу июня станет извесно. Сейчас есть несколько вариантов, будем выбирать лучший.
Еще пишите, какое учение вы бы хотели услышать от Его Святейшества Гарчена Ринпоче. Мы постараемся учесть ваши пожелания.

----------

GROM (29.05.2009), Khonchok Helek (29.05.2009)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Спасибо за информацию, а то они у себя на сайте повесили инфу.
Если можно посвящение Ваджракилаи




> По поводу Кумпенлинга, решение еще не прнято, к концу июня станет извесно. Сейчас есть несколько вариантов, будем выбирать лучший.
> Еще пишите, какое учение вы бы хотели услышать от Его Святейшества Гарчена Ринпоче. Мы постараемся учесть ваши пожелания.

----------


## Anfisa

Naskolko ya znau Garchen Rimpoche spezializiruetsa po Tare, GY Milarepi i Cakrasamware. W prosliy priezd on dawal sokrashennoe uzenie Chakrasamwara, a w Latwii - polnoe.  Ozen bi hotelos polnuu Chakrasamwaru.
A po powodu Wadjrakilai dumau nado prosit uziteley nigma.
Ese bi GY Guru Rimpoche.

----------


## Гьялцен

Шераб, неплохо бы попросить посвящение Амитаюс. А то на наших просторах этого не сыскать. Или Ушнишавиджаю. 
Из практик долголетия Ринпоче дает Белую Тару, но садхана там просто неподъемная.
А из учений что-нибудь по махамудре неплохо бы.

----------


## GROM

+неплохо было бы хороший перевод на русский

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Да от полной Чакрасамвары я бы тоже не отказался

----------


## Konchog Sherab



----------

Homer (31.10.2009), Naldjorpa (06.09.2009), Torkwemada (07.09.2009), Марица (05.09.2009)

----------


## sherab

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...2&l=f3a2cf0ed6

----------


## К. Дордже

Пока программа такая :

1. Посвящение и учение Ачи Долма. !!! 
2. Пятичленная Махамудра
3. Бодхичитта (более глубоко, чем в прошлые разы, но может, это будет
частью Махамудры).
4. Посвящение Джигтена Сумгона (но пока
без Гуру Йоги).

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ждем не дождемся! Эмахо!

----------

Khonchok Helek (05.07.2009), Гьялцен (06.07.2009)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

А с местом еще не определились?
Эмахо!

----------


## sherab

C местом уже определились, семинар будет в Кумпенлинге, условия согласовываем... Но ритрит будет бесплатным, оплата будет только за проживание и питание...
Пока расценки вроде такие: http://www.kunphenling.ru/prices_rules.php

1. Посвящение и учение Ачи Долма. !!! 
2. Пятичленная Махамудра
3. Бодхичитта (более глубоко, чем в прошлые разы, но может, это будет
частью Махамудры).
4. Посвящение Джигтена Сумгона (но пока
без Гуру Йоги).

Расписание примерно такое.

Думаем будет час утренняя практика, две сессии по 2 часа учение и вечером час практика.
Берите с собой тексты практик "Белой Тары" и "Миларепы"

----------

Khonchok Helek (12.08.2009), К. Дордже (09.08.2009)

----------


## К. Дордже

ЭМАХО!!!

----------

Khonchok Helek (12.08.2009)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

ЭМАХО!  :Smilie:

----------

К. Дордже (06.09.2009)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Прилет Ринпоче 31 октября 09.30 Moscow SVO

Улетает 6 ноября with QR 867, dep. from Moskau in the night 00.50, arrival 05.45 in Doha.

Планируем 31-го вечером лекцию в Москве, а с 1 по 5-е семинар за городом. 





> C местом уже определились, семинар будет в Кумпенлинге, условия согласовываем... Но ритрит будет бесплатным, оплата будет только за проживание и питание...
> Пока расценки вроде такие: http://www.kunphenling.ru/prices_rules.php
> 
> 1. Посвящение и учение Ачи Долма. !!! 
> 2. Пятичленная Махамудра
> 3. Бодхичитта (более глубоко, чем в прошлые разы, но может, это будет
> частью Махамудры).
> 4. Посвящение Джигтена Сумгона (но пока
> без Гуру Йоги).
> ...

----------


## sherab

http://www.garchen.net/

----------


## sherab

*Семинар с Его Святейшеством Гарченом Ринпоче с 1 по 5 ноября 2009 г.* 
Гарчен Ринпоче (англ. Garchen Rinpoche) - является одним из самых важных Учителей традиции Дрикунг Кагью. Его линию инкарнаций можно проследить начиная с Гардампы Чоденгпы, ученика великого Джигтен Сумгон.
Его Преосвященство родился в 1936 году в Нангчен, Кхам (восточный Тибет). Царь Нангчена взял персональную ответственность за поиски инкарнации Седьмого Гар Тинлей Йонкъяба. Ринпоче был распознан и интронирован Его Святейшеством Дрикунг Къябгон Шивей Лодро. Под руководством Чиме Дорже, Ринпоче получил много учений. В возрасте тринадцати лет он получил учения линии Дрикунг Кагью от Лхо Тубтена Ньингпо Ринпоче из монастыря Лхо Лункар. Он также получил устную передачу, объяснение и посвящение Махамудры и Шести Йог Наропы. Закончив практику Нендро, ушел в трехлетний ретрит, во время которого повстречал Кхенпо Мюнсела, великого ученика знаменитого Ньингма Кхенпо Нгагчунга. От Кхенпо Мюнсела он получил учения Дзогчен и практиковал в их в тайне. Кхенпо Мюнсел был поражен великими достижениями Ринпоче и сказал про него: «он эманация бодхисаттвы».
В последние годы Гарчен Ринпоче взял на себя ответственность за восстановление всех монастырей Дрикунг Кагью в восточном Тибете, в то же самое время давая глубокие учения линии. Кроме того, Гарчен Ринпоче дал посвящение и передачу (лунг) Ямантаки (тиб. Джампель Шинье) Его Святейшеству Дрикунг Къябгону Четсангу Ринпоче, который написал для него молитву долгой жизни. В этой молитве Его Св. Дрикунг Ринпоче признает Гарчена Ринпоче как великого йога нашего времени в линии Дрикунг Кагью.
*Место проведения:*
Семинар пройдет в Кунпэнлинге. Кунпэнлинг находится в 60 км. по Горьковскому на востоке от Москвы, в Павлово-Посадском районе Московской области, в сосновом лесу, на берегу реки Клязьма.
Секретари - Влад и Таня
Офис работает с 10:00 до 20:00, обед с 14:00 до 16:00
+7 (985) 769 1852
+7 (495) 769 1852
kunphenling@gmail.com

*Как добраться:*
Подробности на страничке: http://www.kunphenling.ru/howtogethere.php#by_train

*Сколько стоит:* 
Семинар бесплатный вам только придется платить за проживание и питание. Так как Гарчен  Ринпоче взял на себя ответственность за восстановление всех монастырей Дрикунг Кагью в восточном Тибете, то подношение  Ринпоче на ваше усмотрение не причинят вам никакого вреда.
Стоимость проживания можно узнать на сайте: http://www.kunphenling.ru .
Место в 6-ти местном номере – 1130 руб. за весь период.
Место в 2-х местном номере – 2030 руб. за весь период.
Место в 2-х местном в административном корпусе – 4570 руб. за весь период.

*Внимание! Бронирование мест производится при 100% предоплате! Пожалуйста, не затягивайте с бронированием количество мест ограничено (около 150 мест)! Если мест не будет достаточно, будем искать дополнительную возможность  расселения.*

*Учение на семинаре:*

1. Посвящение и учение Ачи Долмы.
2. Пятичастная Махамудра.
3. Бодхичитта (возможно, это будет частью Махамудры).
4. Посвящение Джигтена Сумгона.

*Расписание:*
*31 октября*
09:30 Moscow SVO прилет
19:00 - лекция в москве и сразу в Гар.
*1 ноября воскресенье*
14:00 - первая сессия
20:00-21:00 практика (без Ринпоче или с ним, по желанию Ринпоче)
*2 ноября*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00 первая сессия Учения (Ванг Ачи 15-й лунный день)
14:00 вторая сессия Учения
20:00-21:00 вечерняя практика
*3 ноября*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00 первая сессия Учения
14:00 вторая сессия Учения
20:00-21:00 вечерняя практика
*4 ноября*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00 первая сессия Учения (Ванг Джигтена Сумгона)
14:00 вторая сессия Учения
20:00-21:00 вечерняя практика
*5 ноября*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00 первая сессия Учения
14:00 вторая сессия Учения
Отлет ночью.
Возможны некоторые изменения.

Координатор Сергей: 
Тел: +7 (915) 235-35-02
Сайт: www.drikung.ru, www.dharmawiki.ru. 
E-mail: sherab@yandex.ru

----------

К. Дордже (06.09.2009)

----------


## Alekk

> 31 октября[/B]
> 09:30 Moscow SVO прилет
> 19:00 - лекция в москве и сразу в Гар.


А где в Москве будет лекция?

----------


## Сергей Хос

А что за ванг Джигтена Сумгона?
Гуруйога такая?

----------


## К. Дордже

Этот ванг, на сколько я понимаю, является неотъемлимой частью Пятичленной Махамудры...
Да, кстати, расписание изменилось. Сейчас вывешу последние изменения.

----------


## К. Дордже

Новое расписание:

*31 октября Суббота*
09:30 Moscow SVO прилет
Публичная лекция в Москве.
К сожалению, место и время пока не известны.

*1 ноября Воскресенье*
10:00-12:30 Посвящение Пятичастной Махамудры (Джигтен Сумгон)
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
20:00-21:00 практика (без Ринпоче или с ним, по желанию Ринпоче)

*2 ноября Понедельник*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
20:00-21:00 вечерняя практика

*3 ноября Вторник*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
20:00-21:00 вечерняя практика
*
4 ноября Среда*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
14:00-15:30 Интервью с Ринпоче
18:00-20:00 Посвящение Ачи Дролмы
*
5 ноября Четверг*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Гуру-Йога и Цог, затем церемония Принятия Прибежища
Отлет ночью.

Возможны некоторые изменения.
Координатор Сергей:
Тел: +7 (915) 235-35-02
Сайт: http://www.drikung.ru,
http://www.dharmawiki.ru.

Утром и вечером будет практика Белой Тары, так что берите тексты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Утром и вечером будет практика Белой Тары, так что берите тексты.


А где брать, не подскажете?

И кстати, наверное, вот это учение?
Перевод не планируется?

----------


## Pakaika

А, кто будет переводить Ринпоче?

----------


## К. Дордже

> А где брать, не подскажете?
> 
> И кстати, наверное, вот это учение?
> Перевод не планируется?


Не совсем это.
По этой ссылке вроде как то, что в России издавалось "Уддияной" как "Махамудра Джигтена Сумгона".

Тексты садханы Арья Тары были во время прошлых визитов Ринпоче, к ретриту должны еще напечатать какое-то количество.




> А, кто будет переводить Ринпоче?


Через несколько дней мы сможем точно ответить.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2009)

----------


## К. Дордже

*31 октября Суббота*
09:30 Moscow SVO прилет
*17:00 Публичная лекция в Москве.*
"Две истины и Бодхичитта"
метро ВДНХ, ВВЦ, павильон №84, ДК ВВЦ.

*Ретрит в Кунпенлинге:*
*
1 ноября Воскресенье*
10:00-12:30 Посвящение Пятичастной Махамудры (Джигтен Сумгон)
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
20:00-21:00 практика (без Ринпоче или с ним, по желанию Ринпоче)
*
2 ноября Понедельник*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
20:00-21:00 вечерняя практика
*
3 ноября Вторник*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
20:00-21:00 вечерняя практика

*4 ноября Среда*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
14:00-15:30 Интервью с Ринпоче
18:00-20:00 Посвящение Ачи Дролмы
*
5 ноября Четверг*
7:00-8:00 утренняя практика
10:00-12:00 Гуру-Йога и Цог, затем церемония Принятия Прибежища
Отлет ночью.
Утром и вечером будет практика Белой Тары, так что берите тексты.

Переводить будет Коля Ахмеров.

Места в Кунпенлинге вроде закончились. Будем делать  лист ожидания, договариваться о размещении в гомпе, а также в соседнем общежитии.

Возможны некоторые изменения.
Координатор Сергей:
Тел: +7 (915) 235-35-02
Сайт: http://www.drikung.ru,
http://www.dharmawiki.ru.
drikungmoscow@gmail.com


__________________

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Практика 
Чистая капля бессмертия: практика долгой жизни мандалы Арья Тары

качайте и практикуйте  :Smilie: 


http://depositfiles.com/files/x9qbffd3l

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.10.2009), К. Дордже (16.10.2009)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

Лекция Гарчена Ринпоче в Москве 31-го октября и семинар в Кунпенлинге 1-5 ноября - информация
Тема лекции - "Две истины и Бодхичита"

Лекция будет проходить в ДК ВВЦ (пав. №84). Начало в 17.00
вход бесплатный

план прохода к ДК ВВЦ



Семинар в Кунпенлинге с Гарченом Ринпоче:

Расписание семинара:

http://www.kunphenling.ru/news.php#Garchen_Rinpoche

01.11.2009
Воскресенье 10am-12:30 Посвящение Пятичастной Махамудры (Джигтен Сумгон)
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре

02.11.2009
Понедельник 10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре

03.11.2009
Вторник 10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
15:00-17:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре

04.11.2009
Среда 10:00-12:00 Учение по Пятичастной Махамудре
14:00-15:30 Интервью с Ринпоче
18:00-20:00 Посвящение Ачи Дролмы

05.11.2009
Четверг 10:00-12:00 Гуру-Йога и Цог
затем церемония Принятия Прибежища

----------


## sherab

http://www.youtube.com/ - Еще о Гарчене Рипоче на YouTube.

----------


## Konchog Sherab



----------

К. Дордже (23.10.2009)

----------


## sherab

Смотрите следующее сообщение

----------


## sherab

Есть возможность расселения соседнем общежитии автошколы (Ленинградский пер. 2). Там 3х-местные номера 250 руб/сут. Если кто хочет поехать на семинар, но не успел забронировать место в Кунпенлинге, то есть и такой вариант... Если можно заранее сообщите - 8(915)235-35-02 Сергей.

----------

К. Дордже (30.10.2009)

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> А, кто будет переводить Ринпоче?


Переводить будет Николай Ахмеров

----------


## sherab

Расписание электричек после лекции 31 октября.
http://www.tutu.ru/


*Стоимость билета 112 руб.*

----------

Вангдраг (31.10.2009), К. Дордже (30.10.2009)

----------


## Alekk

> Расписание электричек после лекции 31 октября.


Не то направление.

----------


## Гьялцен

Алекк.
Очень даже то. 
прежде чем влезать в тему, нужно быть в теме.

----------


## Alekk

> Алекк.
> Очень даже то. 
> прежде чем влезать в тему, нужно быть в теме.


На скриншоте вечернее расписание направления из Москвы в Павловский Посад. А нужно наоборот. См. правую таблицу: http://www.tutu.ru/station.php?nnst=59108&list=1

----------


## К. Дордже

> На скриншоте вечернее расписание направления из Москвы в Павловский Посад. А нужно наоборот. См. правую таблицу: http://www.tutu.ru/station.php?nnst=59108&list=1


Нет, не наоборот, люди 31го числа из Москвы, после лекции на ВВЦ, поедут в Павловский Посад, на ретрит, который начинается 1го числа.
Перестаньте путать народ.

----------


## Konchog Sherab

Гарчен Ринпоче улетает из Домодедово 6 ноября в 19.00, рейс QR 867 Москва-Доха.
Желающие проводить Ринпоче - приезжайте к 16.30

----------


## sherab

Благодарим всех участников семинара! Ждем новых приездов Ринпоче в Россию!

----------


## Konchog Sherab

фотографии с ритрита здесь:



для просмотра альбома на фото надо нажать

----------

